# Carolina Slam 6/8/08



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

We were on the boat by for 4am Saturday morning, and after lending a hand to some fellow fisherman,
Nobodys Business broke through the jetties around 5. Nice smooth ride out to 150 feet of water. Ocean as slick as could be, lines were
in just after sun up and with mahi skying around the boat it felt like it was going to be a great day. After about 30 mins
a teen wahoo struck the port outrigger and we hooked up, was atleast one more with him but hit didnt take, had the wahoo on ice
in short order. Not 5 mintues after redeploying we lost a small mahi, then after redeploying the spread we doubled up on gaffer mahi. Decked a few fish after some confusion
with a two newbies in the crew. Everything went smoothly after that, everyone knew there role and we kept decking mahi. Mixed it up alittle
mid day with a football blackfin taking the center bait 150yds back finishing off the slam and then right after redeploying a 30lb cuda hit the same center bait.
Decked some more mahi and felt like the wind was picking up around 230 so we started to pack it in, had everything in and decided to drop a butterfly.
Second drop got bit off by a nice wahoo, rerigged and dropped down and immediately hooked up with a 20lb tunny. Took a break from the jig and
let someone else try, shortly he hooked and landed a 10lb mahi. Ended up loosing a few fish on the jig today(grouper?) and landed a nice trigger too.
After adding some color to the fish box we headed back in, alittle sloppy the last 15 miles but nothing over 2/3. Was an awesome day out there and you couldnt of asked for more

Water was about 76 on and off all day, flyers everywhere.
9 mahi, 1 wahoo, 1 blackfin, 1 little tunny, 1 trigger great day and time to start vacum packing fish






































happy crew


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

awesome


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

Nice slam ! Looks like it was a great day for a slam. :fishing:


----------

